# Big help. I mean BIG



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Busted an angle cylinder on my first job this morning, nowhere to get one on Sunday morning at 4am. Asked one of my friends on the town highway department (jokingly) if he had a spare plowtruck I could borrow. He says, sure, take mine. While he's out in a town dumptruck his pickup just sits at the town shed, and it still has a plow even though he doesn't plow anything but his own driveway anymore. So I had the use of it for about 7 hours, saved my bacon bigtime!
Fueled it up for him, but I need to do more than that. What do you think I should buy him or give him to show how much I appreciate it? Cash? Maybe a gift certificate someplace?

Couldn't figure out what the appropriate forum was for this. Hope this is close enough.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

You are in a tough spot there. Better cater to his needs. A 30 pack and steak dinner or something..... Sounds like a good egg tho so you better keep him happy for "just in case" purposes...


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah find out where he likes to eat and get him a gift cert enough for 2 people. That should be nice. Thats a very nice thing of him to do.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Know if he has any hobbies? If you do know what he does in spare time, maybe something to complement that....


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A dinner gift cert is good. Everyone likes to eat.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If he's a really good friend fill the truck up and thank him. Just drop anything your doing if he needs help.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

grandview;711410 said:


> If he's a really good friend fill the truck up and thank him. Just drop anything your doing if he needs help.


Grandviews got it just remeber u owe him one. But the gift cert. isnt a bad idea.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Ya, fill it up, thanks him much, maybe he needs an oil change too? Help him out next time.


----------



## ERCKWD (Jan 4, 2009)

This happened to one of the guys I worked for during the New Year's Eve storm, he filled up the truck, got him a case of his fav. beer and a gift cert. the guy and his wife to go to a nice restaurant, and a big thank you. He seemed to enjoy the payback quite a bit.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

We've got a nice new steakhouse, it's actually between here and his house. I was thinking about doing a gift certificate, but I wasn't sure about his status, I know he got divorced so he might not have had someone to take out to dinner. But I just found out he has a new girlfriend, so I think a gift certificate will be good. $50 will feed two people there, plus the $70 I put in his tank, does that sound like enough?


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe this: Stakehouse Gift certificate, A full tank, (I'd fill both if he has 2) and a thankyou card stating : "I'f there's anything you need, please don't hesitate to call me. I greatly apprciate the help"


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Detroitdan;711720 said:


> We've got a nice new steakhouse, it's actually between here and his house. I was thinking about doing a gift certificate, but I wasn't sure about his status, I know he got divorced so he might not have had someone to take out to dinner. But I just found out he has a new girlfriend, so I think a gift certificate will be good. $50 will feed two people there, plus the $70 I put in his tank, does that sound like enough?


Sounds reasonable to me. He will be happy and you should be happy. That is the making of a good deal. Everybody wins.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

A big wet kiss ! ! !


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

A Victoria Secret gift certificate for his girlfriend...this way every time he sees her in that new sexy lil underwear... He will think of you!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Sno Biz;712287 said:


> A Victoria Secret gift certificate for his girlfriend...this way every time he sees her in that new sexy lil underwear... He will think of you!


Im thinking thats kind of weird.....lol


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd go for $75 - $100 on the gift cert. myself... By the time you get your steak, potatoes, spinach, some dessert and a few drinks X 2 = more than $50 most of the time... You don't want the dude reaching in his own pocket or keeping an eye on the tab the whole time you're thanking him. Just my opinion.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd ask what he wants, just to make sure he doesn't want cash. If he says nothing the fuel is enough, then buy him the gift certificate.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Detroitdan;711720 said:


> We've got a nice new steakhouse, it's actually between here and his house. I was thinking about doing a gift certificate, but I wasn't sure about his status, I know he got divorced so he might not have had someone to take out to dinner. But I just found out he has a new girlfriend, so I think a gift certificate will be good. $50 will feed two people there, plus the $70 I put in his tank, does that sound like enough?


A simple thing that might go a long way is a simple cleaning of the truck inside and out......

Wipe down the glass, sweep the floor, blast the outside............if it's a work truck it may need it

that and the gas would be good OR offer to go to have a beer with him........he sound like he would enjoy the company (recent DV)


----------



## CGlisson (Aug 17, 2008)

*This may help...*

I recently was in the position of your friend. A buddy of mine blew his fuel pump on his plow truck and I helped him out. Not just once, but for a 2 day event. I plowed my customers first and then dropped off my truck for him.

He filled up my tank both times, washed down the salt off the truck, and gave me one of his snow blowers he was planning on selling.

Reality is, I would have been happy with the tank being filled, or less.

Whoever this guy is that lent you his truck already likes you and trusts you. Keep doing whatever you're doing, it seems to be working.

Those who show themselves friendly will have friends.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Id give the guy 100 bucks in gas cards probably you can never go wrong with that. Unless his truck is a diesel


----------



## CGlisson (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't mean to downplay sven's comment, but I hate getting gas cards as gifts. A $100 gas card doesn't even fill me up twice. Maybe I'm weird, but it pains me to have to spend the card and see it go so quickly. I'd much rather have cash or dinner.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

The fuel and gift certificate is a given, the best thing you can do is to get an inventory of spare parts, let him know if ever needs anything your there for him, and someday you can return the favor. You got a good plow buddy, keep the relationship going, and keep working together in the end it will come back to both of you ten fold!.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Sounds like you have a true friend Make sure you look out for him and you know it might sound cheap but have Him and his new G/F over your place for a Home cooked steak dinner and a few cold ones. It goes along way

My hats off to your friend


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Dan, Im gonna go out on a limb here.

This might happen again & you might need his truck again. Around here, I'd probably give the guy $300.00 Canadian for the use of his truck & the gift card to a nice restaurant for him & his wife.

I dont know how good of friends you are with him, I wouldnt do that for my best friend but if he was just a buddy then for sure i would,,,,
in the case of a best friend,,, then dinner ( wives included ) & next time the guys get together, you pay for the night,,,, whatever it is,,, it is.

My brother in law helped me out in a breakdown one night a few weeks ago,,, I wanted to give him money, but he just said " when I break down,, I'll call you for help " 

Another time a buddy asked me to plow a lot for him, he couldnt do it for some reason,,, $ 200.00, I also threw some salt down for him, that, all in all took me about an hour with the salt.

Business is business.
Dan,,, could you please check my post " I need help " im having trouble with this blizzard plow issue.
Not too many people know too much about blizzard plows & wing extensions ????

Thanks !


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I would give 1/2 of what I made that day, because with out his help you would not have made any $$$. I have a friend who helped me out when I broke my leg. He used my truck and my fuel, but I still gave him half of the profits, otherwise I would have lost my ccounts and such. That's just me.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

honestly, if this is yoru only truck, id hook him up bigtime.....I MeAN BIG. becasue if this situation occurs again , you have a good deal here,....then again if he feels like hes abused, then you may not be so lucky

so if he plows for the town , he knows what we all make. So id say this tell him a fair sub rate is 75 minus 20 for the operator..... so give him 55 ... and the fuel is on you. If he argues about it and says keep it....nevermind....., then send him a gift card, AND a gift cirt to a nice resturant... mail it to his wife, so she opens it and doesnt return it. Tell them ull even baby sit the kids one night...

Im telling you THAT he saved your butt big time, and most of us would have had to hire subs in this case. IF you make it worth is while, WELL worth it...he will not hesitate to help you again... 

To even own a back up plow truck costs 100's of dollars a yr, just to plate and insure it...not including repairs of driving it... just remember that one

and he probably gets a good coin from the town... i know the guys here on OT, make serious coin


find out his fav sports team locally and get him tickets....


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, he pretty much insisted that he wanted to only do it as a favor between friends, and didn't want anything but some fuel, since he had left it almost empty. So he was happy he got it back with a full tank. So I left a $50 gift certificate to the steak house in his truck for him.

Later I had my normal backup guy take me around and do some cleanups, the deal we made was half what I had earned from them. Ended up owing him $100, but I forgot he owes me for one. So I owe him either $65 or $100, or something, maybe $82.50 if we split that one as well.

I used to pay my backup guy 100% of the take, in my truck.

Thanks for all the input, this turned out to be a pretty good topic.


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

You've got a good buddy there for sure, theres some good thank - you ideas but be sure to buy yourself a couple extra rams just in case.....


----------

